
Bleeding straight into your underwear is a thing - pkraven
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1646881409/flux-revolutionary-period-proof-underwear-that-doe
======
scaryclam
I know the subject may be a little gross, but this sort of invention, assuming
it works, could have a big reduction of household waste, as well as saving
quite a lot of money for women. It's also worth considering how this may help
in third world countries, refugee camps, or for aid workers and female service
personnel deployed into areas where getting sanitary products may be more
difficult.

